# Which Pier



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Which pier is best to fish off. Pensacola Beach or Navarre ??????:help:


----------



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

Navarre


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

i have always done better on pensacola pier but being new to slatwater i might be doing something wrong but have always caught more on pensacola pier along with my first bull redfish


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Make sure your tackle is locked down. It tends to grow legs on the piers.


----------

